# Donnez vos compte iChat!



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, je cherche des contacts iChat parce que je m'ennui un peu :rose:

voila: darkpedro43 sur AIM

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

rigolo

ca me rappelle les SPAMS qu'on a quasi tous recus
du genre
Hi my name is Lola I am bored tonight and want to tchat with you
(je m'appelle truc muche je m'ennuye ce soir et j'aimerai tchatter)

( et c'est un lien naze ou un tchat avec robot ou quelqu'un chargé de vendre un truc)


------
en passant
le tchatt avec n'importe qu,i *tu* vas vite t'ennuyer
ca risque de tourner assez vite au dialogue creux 

 mais ca te fera passer ( perdre) du temps ...


t'as plutôt intérêt à chercher des affiinités


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

Le mien c'est :


aCLR sur Mini-chat


----------



## giga64 (14 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant
> le tchatt avec n'importe qu,i *tu* vas vite t'ennuyer
> ca risque de tourner assez vite au dialogue creux



Non, penses-tu, un chat à 4h00 du mat' ça doit être bien profond... :sleep:

Sinon, à c't'heure là tu peux pioncer aussi *DPDO* 

@+


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

et il est pas capable d'aller mater les profils pour voir les pseudos AIM le jeune ? 


note pour plus tard : penser à enlever mon pseudo iChat de mon profil&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

T'as pas envie de causer avec darkpedro43 ? De tout, de rien, surtout de rien&#8230;


----------



## giga64 (14 Juillet 2008)

Tiens, z'ont déplacé le mini-chat ici ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

C'est un annuaire Mini-chat


----------



## giga64 (14 Juillet 2008)

**giga64* a vidé le mini-chat*


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Non, penses-tu, un chat à 4h00 du mat' ça doit être bien profond... :sleep:


ethno centrisme

l'heure affichée est celle de France ( ou disons Europe)
Or tu as des posteurs ailleurs , et à 4 h du mat en Europe eux sont en pleine journée ou bien début de soirée
peut être ce membre poste de ces endroits là

de même un insomniaque "europe" peut tchatter à cette heure là  avec des tonnes  de correspondants qui eux sont en journée ou début de soirée


----------



## giga64 (14 Juillet 2008)

Je sais tout cela *Pascal* 

L'absence de précision géographique dans son profil était l'occasion de faire une boutade, rien de plus, rien de moins... 'ferai mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

peut etre le savais tu peut etre pas...

de tout facon tout le fil est une boutade
( et y a aucune raison que la_ boutade monte au nez _, t'es d'accord?)

Pour l'instant il a surtout servi à  un que je ne nomme pas mais qui  prétend songer à enlever des données sur son profil
( ce qui n'est pas fait d'ailleurs , c'est son humour, mais c'est compensé par un choix de couleurs qui servent de repoussoir , il aime les armes psychologiques  )

 je sais pas pourquoi , mais là maintenant  qu'est ce que j'aimerai etre dans un certain arriere pays , sur une terasse tranquille, loin des foules bidardo biarritziennes,  à déguster un fromage à la confiture de cerise d' I **** 
ou même ( ca c'est une marotte perso) avec un peu de piment d'E*** finement haché au dernier moment


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi ce fil m'aurait-il servi ?


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je sais pas pourquoi , mais là maintenant  qu'est ce que j'aimerai etre dans un certain arriere pays , sur une terasse tranquille, loin des foules bidardo biarritziennes,  à déguster un fromage à la confiture de cerise d' I ****
> ou même ( ca c'est une marotte perso) avec un peu de piment d'E*** finement haché au dernier moment



avec un irouleguy bio, un arretxea 2004, rouge rubis cerise... ou même un 2003 blanc, mineral et profond... :love:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> avec un irouleguy bio, un arretxea 2004, rouge rubis cerise... ou même un 2003 blanc, mineral et profond... :love:


ooooh bon choix


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> je m'ennui un peu :rose:


L'ennui est père de tous les vices, tout comme l'oisiveté en est la mère... Tu es donc bien engagé sur le chemin du vice ; et cela est mal... Oooooh oui ; très mal!
Et moi je ne chatte jamais avec des vicieux... Des grosses cochonnes, oui coucou: :love: ) ; mais des vicieux, jamais!!!
Non mais!


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

_ah merde, me vla classé dans la catégorie grosses cochonnes&#8230; j'préférais encore quand tu m'appellais "chiennasse"&#8230; 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

Hush hush...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et il est pas capable d'aller mater les profils pour voir les pseudos AIM le jeune ?
> 
> 
> note pour plus tard : penser à enlever mon pseudo iChat de mon profil&#8230;



Ben... Celui qui est dans mon profil, c'est un fake pour enfumer les casse-burnes... 

Sinon, trêve de plaisanterie... Comme AIM, y'a rory jalabert qui est assez jovial et accueillant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

Chater c'est faire le chat ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> Chater c'est faire le chat ?


Et faire semblant de ne pas comprendre, c'est faire l'autruche.


----------



## giga64 (14 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> avec un irouleguy bio, un arretxea 2004, rouge rubis cerise... ou même un 2003 blanc, mineral et profond... :love:


Oh oui... et un fond de *Patxaran* en digestif :love:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

Vous ne voulez pas, c'est pas grave, évitez tout de même d'insulter car il y a des choses qu'il ne m'ont pas plus.

Même si vous trouvez ce topic ridicule, ça ne sert strictement à rien.

Bon maintenant, je vais me faire voir ailleur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bon maintenant, je vais me faire voir ailleur



Je connais un petit village... :love:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je connais un petit village... :love:



Ouais, c'st vrai que le nom m'enchante pas mal... Je vais voir sur Google Earth pour vérifier que je serais vraiment coupé du monde là-bas


EDIT: Cool: "Votre recherche n'a renvoyé aucun résultat"


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

coupé du monde pas sûr 
A mon avis y en a plein à qui il fut conseillé d'y aller
on chuchotte qu'un grand groupe hotelier va y ouvrir tout un complexe ( avec un parc à thème)
Patochman est en négo avec eux comme conseiller technique
(gage de qualité)


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonsoir, je cherche des contacts iChat parce que je m'ennui un peu :rose:
> 
> voila: darkpedro43 sur AIM
> 
> Merci



Mon petit darkpedro43. Tu t'ennui*e*s. Avec un _*e*_. Je m'ennui*e*.

Tu viens de la Haute-Loire, ou y'a vraiment 42 enclumes qui se sont appelées darkpedro avant toi sur aim ?



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Vous ne voulez pas, c'est pas grave, évitez tout de même d'insulter car il y a des choses qu'il ne m'ont pas plus.
> 
> Même si vous trouvez ce topic ridicule, ça ne sert strictement à rien.
> 
> Bon maintenant, je vais me faire voir ailleur



Alors...
Il y a des choses *qui ne m'ont pas plu*.
Ce sont les choses qui ne t'ont pas plu. Donc *qui*, pas _qu'ils_. Surtout que les choses, tu sais, c'est féminin.
et *Plu*, comme plaire, pas comme _plus_, le contraire de moins.

Et ailleur*s*, et bien, vois-tu, ça prend un *s*.
Faut le savoir. Mais tu devrais, à ton âge.

Donc, si tu t'ennuies, tu peux faire un peu de français, ça t'aidera lorsque tu auras des correspondants que tu aimes et à qui tu as des choses à écrire sur AIM.

Moi non, hein. J'ai horreur des fautes.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour le cours de français, je me connecte sur internet avec mon portable pendant les déctées et les rédactions, comme ça, j'aurais encore plus de bonnes notes.

Ou bien j'irais m'inscrire à la guerilla.


*Maintenant c'est bon, je me suis bien fait shooter vous ne trouvez pas? On peut s'arrêter là?*


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Merci pour le cours de français, je me connecte sur internet avec mon portable *pendant les déctées et les rédactions*, comme ça, j'aurais encore plus de bonnes notes.
> 
> Ou bien j'irais m'inscrire à la guerilla.
> 
> ...




Ah.
Je me demandais : "mais quel âge a donc ce jovial posteur dont le sens de l'humour est somme toute assez limité, beaucoup trop en tout cas pour supporter ce que le Bar et ses meilleurs branleurs peuvent faire de son fil".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah.
> Je me demandais : "mais quel âge a donc ce jovial posteur dont le sens de l'humour est somme toute assez limité, beaucoup trop en tout cas pour supporter ce que le Bar et ses meilleurs branleurs peuvent faire de son fil".



Mais t'es vraiment qu'une boule de haine, toi!


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2008)

Certaines m'appellent fils de joie, sais-tu ? 
Certains aussi, d'ailleurs. Des gens ouverts, comme il se doit.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> *Maintenant c'est bon, je me suis bien fait shooter vous ne trouvez pas? On peut s'arrêter là?*



Tu commences à te faire des amis et tu veux qu'on arrête



J'comprends pourquoi tu te sens seul !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu commences à te faire des amis et tu veux qu'on arrête



Comme pourrait dire Pascal77 : "_qui aime bien ichâtie bien_" :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

moi, j'aime pas les gens. c'est pour ça que je suis modérateur.


mais j'aime l'écrieur et parochman.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors...
> Il y a des choses *qui ne m'ont pas plu*.


Candidement je pense que  peut etre il y a peut être une sorte de style poétique imagé
une espece de francispongerie soupault (lait)

exemple
_il y a des choses qu'ils m'ont pas plu_

c'est peut etre pour dire ( facon esssemesse)
que la pluie de choses qu'ils (  ici nous) balancèrent ne l'a pas atteint
( protégé par son anti AIM fulguro screen)




DarkPeDrO a dit:


> *Maintenant c'est bon, je me suis bien fait shooter vous ne trouvez pas? On peut s'arrêter là?*


Ah non , 
trop facile
Ca ne fait que commencer



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah.
> Je me demandais : "mais quel âge a donc ce jovial posteur dont le sens de l'humour est somme toute assez limité, beaucoup trop en tout cas pour supporter ce que le Bar et ses meilleurs branleurs peuvent faire de son fil".


meilleurs je ne sais mais ceux qui ont des % d'experience et d'activité *branlobar* assez  élevés
  ca ....


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais t'es vraiment qu'une boule de haine, toi!


n'est ce pas?  ca à se demander



aCLR a dit:


> Tu commences à te faire des amis et tu veux qu'on arrête&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> J'comprends pourquoi tu te sens seul !


bien résumé


*extra ball
shoot again
*( tiens vous vous rappelez le fil " Télephone?)


edit petite P75 erie

*AND AIM RIGHT

*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (...) et pa*r*ochman.



Ouh la la ! C'est une déclaration de guerre !


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouh la la ! C'est une déclaration de guerre !



moi, déclarer la guerre à un corse ? ça va pas bien la tête par contre, si tu me cherches, c'est une semaine de ban ! 


"faute de frappe" est une expression à apprendre (surtout quand tu as affaire à un picard dyslexique n'aimant pas les gens )


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> "faute de frappe" est une expression à apprendre (surtout quand tu as affaire à un picard dyslexique n'aimant pas les gens )


la preuve 
il a tapé picard alors qu'il voulait dire 
breton

( dehors je suis)


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( dehors je suis)



t'as besoin de combien de jours de repos ?! 

l'interface propose de 1 journée à 2 ans


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (...) par contre, si tu me cherches, c'est une semaine de ban !
> (...)


T'es où ?



Et j'aimerais un banc avec le ban, c'est moins fatiguant pour attendre une semaine.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

:casse:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> :casse:



C'était un risque en postant au "bar". 

Mais bon, ce n'est pas méchant.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'as besoin de combien de jours de repos ?!
> 
> l'interface propose de 1 journée à 2 ans&#8230;



mais tu me connais  c'est pédagogique
exposition par étapes en duettistes

car ta réponse me permet à présent de passer au   2 è volet 

ca
autres expressions à retenir en plus de " faute de frappe"

-dommages colatéraux
-oops j'ai rippé sur le bouton de ban
- tu connais les coup de boules rouges?

et un grand classique
- repli  de 20h rue Oberkampf


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'as besoin de combien de jours de repos ?!
> 
> l'interface propose de 1 journée à 2 ans



On va pas taper sur les copains 
Surtout au bar* 

Combien de comptes iChat a rassemblé l'initiateur du fil ?



Et combien d'amis floodeurs ?



Laissons-lui sa chance 






* ça fait deux heures que je prends l'apéro


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> * ça fait deux heures que je prends l'apéro



Tu n'as toujours pas vu de cacahuète ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> On va pas taper sur les copains
> Surtout au bar*
> 
> Combien de comptes iChat a rassemblé l'initiateur du fil ?
> ...



Aucun compte iChat rassenblé...

Et une vingtaine d'amis floodeurs dont un ami-correcteur d'orthographe.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que l'écrieur*, il n'est pas très sympa avec les amis des chats :mouais:


*Pourtant bon camarade et grand connaisseur de l'animalité, éthologiste distingué, voire lecteur d'Elisabeth de Fontenay


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que l'écrieur*, il n'est pas très sympa avec les amis des chats :mouais:
> 
> 
> *Pourtant bon camarade et grand connaisseur de l'animalité, éthologiste distingué, voire lecteur d'Elisabeth de Fontenay




Euh... j'ai pas tout compris


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'as toujours pas vu de cacahuète ?



Que des noix de cajou et du chorizo.

Ça piquote, ça piquote


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Euh... j'ai pas tout compris



Prend une bière et tout deviendra plus clair


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

Tiens,

C'est vrai que ça marche


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Prend une bière et tout deviendra plus clair



Oui, mais une Dodo


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Tiens,
> 
> C'est vrai que ça marche



Pour l'éthologie, c'est radical


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

a commence à me monter à la tête ce truc là, tu sais, comme quand tu prends de la moutarde forte avec du piment directement importé de nos belles terres d'Afrique


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2008)

Tu n'as déjà essayé une ligne droite au piment d'Espelette ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

Non, rien qu'en sentant la mixture, j'ai tourné de l'oeil


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve que l'écrieur*, il n'est pas très sympa avec les amis des chats :mouais:
> 
> 
> *Pourtant bon camarade et grand connaisseur de l'animalité, éthologiste distingué, voire lecteur d'Elisabeth de Fontenay



De de Fontenay ? Nenni, jamais. Elle écrit, la de Fontenay ? Et pas bon camarade non plus.




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'as déjà essayé une ligne droite au piment d'Espelette ?



Nan. Coupé au piment d'espelette, ça se voit. Toujours sur la ligne blanche !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nan. Coupé au piment d'espelette, ça se voit. Toujours sur la ligne blanche !





C'est comme certaines blagues du bar, il faut que cela reste gras


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Tiens,
> 
> C'est vrai que ça marche



Je remarque que tu n'as toujours pas d'_amis _










PS : je finis de dîner


 un reste de vin rouge dans la bouche.



Je vous dis pas le mal pour taper le texte :casse:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2008)

aCLR le textevin  a dit:


> &#8230; un reste de vin rouge dans la bouche.
> 
> Je vous dis pas le mal pour taper le texte&#8230; :casse:  :rose:



De la difficulté de taper avec la langue quand on a la bouche pleine


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De la difficulté de taper avec la langue quand on a la bouche pleine



*


De mal en pis






*tapé trois fois sur le point virgule. Parfois je me dis qu'un clic sur le smil' irai plus vite.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *
> 
> 
> De mal en pis
> ...


 l"état d'aCLR est limite
comment dire... au point mort?  aCLR au ralenti ?

( oui je sais mais il est tard)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Juillet 2008)

Bah, la nuit est longue, ça va lui permettre de cuver un peu


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2008)

j'avais même pas vu que c'était un sujet du bar !
bon, je retourne ecouter Springsteen :love: bonne nuit


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah, la nuit est longue, ça va lui permettre de cuver un peu



À quel heure sonne le réveil ?












Il ne sonne pas









Tant mieux !


----------



## Chang (15 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> À quel heure sonne le réveil ?
> 
> Il ne sonne pas
> 
> Tant mieux !



Te f'rais bosser tout ca, moi ...  ...

Pas etonnant que l'economie est au ralentit et que tout va mal ...  ...

*FEIGNAAAAASSES !!!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]u7hHlB9Y0Cc[/YOUTUBE]

Ca va mieux maintenant ?


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> De de Fontenay ? Nenni, jamais. Elle écrit, la de Fontenay ?



Elisabeth, camarade, Elisabeth


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Pas etonnant que l'economie est au ralentit et que tout va mal ...  ...



D'où la pertinence de faire travailler les retraités, il n'y a qu'eux qui puissent suivre le rythme


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2008)

"Donnez vos comptes ichat"

Et pis quoi encore ? C'est mon compte à moi que j'ai personnellement, je le donne pas. Le contact éventuellement...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Te f'rais bosser tout ca, moi ...  ...
> 
> Pas etonnant que l'economie est au ralentit et que tout va mal ...  ...
> 
> *FEIGNAAAAASSES !!!*



:sleep:

Huummm, j'ai bien dormi.
Même pas mal au crâne

Alors, il en est où DarkPeDro avec ses contacts iChat ?  :hein:



Que le ciel est gris aujourd'hui

vais faire une sieste avec mon chat.

:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah bon ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah.
> Je me demandais : "mais quel âge a donc ce jovial posteur dont le sens de l'humour est somme toute assez limité, beaucoup trop en tout cas pour supporter ce que le Bar et ses meilleurs branleurs peuvent faire de son fil".



Ha ça, il y a les été à méduses et les été à handicapés du sens de l'humour...
Je viens de passer 15 jours au bord de la mer... je dois dire que je n'y ai pas vu beaucoup de scyphozoaires...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah bon ?





Eh oui !


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Eh oui !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


>



Dormir là-dessus... Je comprends son air déprimé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dormir là-dessus... Je comprends son air déprimé



tu veux dire "goût de chiotte" c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Oh, un fil à floudre

des adresse .mac, ça se collecte sur le salon Macgé, le toubarvert, quand il fonctionne (provisions garanties les soirs de keynotes)


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je viens de passer 15 jours au bord de la mer... je dois dire que je n'y ai pas vu beaucoup de scyphozoaires...


tandis qu'ici , hein...

y c'qu'y faut aux R*
(oui je sais...
 l'excuse:  la chaleur , la chaleur )

*R peut  signifier plein de choses
A vos méninges


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> J'aime l'écrieur et parochman.



Bah et moi ?  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah et moi ?  :rose:



Entre modos, c'est pas de l'inceste ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah et moi ?  :rose:



ô toi, tu en demandes toujours plus hein ?! ça ne t'as pas suffit que je t'offre une nuit d'amour avec DocEvil à ton dernier anniversaire

et depuis, pas un courrier, pas un coup de fil, rien


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ô toi, tu en demandes toujours plus hein ?! ça ne t'as pas suffit que je t'offre une nuit d'amour avec DocEvil à ton dernier anniversaire
> 
> et depuis, pas un courrier, pas un coup de fil, rien




Avec l'Orthézien, c'est pas pareil : c'est juste sexuel...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ô toi, tu en demandes toujours plus hein ?! ça ne t'as pas suffit que je t'offre une nuit d'amour avec DocEvil à ton dernier anniversaire
> 
> et depuis, pas un courrier, pas un coup de fil, rien


alors un tchatt , tu penses bien...

ou erreur de log !
( c'est surement ca)

 c'est toujours picard@hotmale ton log... AIM?


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Entre modos, c'est pas de l'inceste ? :mouais:



Je me permets de corriger, cher ami, c'est de l'endogamie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je me permets de corriger, cher ami, c'est de l'endogamie


Merci Cher Maître. 

Mais je pensais plutôt à "famille" de modos.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


>





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu veux dire "goût de chiotte" c'est ça ?



Ah, je vois que tu la connais

Toujours ce côté kitch chez elle, avec une légère touche baba (de l'époque, mais millésimée)
Tu vois ce que je veux dire, robes larges et tuniques indiennes
Et elle n'écoute que Jefferson Airplane et les Byrds

Difficile la vie avec elle, moi qui suis esthétique froide, Bauhaus, et tout et tout

Mais, bon je l'aime comme elle est

Tu sais, souvent les différences font les couples amoureux et durables

Ce qui est notre cas :love:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Juillet 2008)

personne pour me donner son pseudo AIM


----------



## sundance (21 Juillet 2008)

franchement c'est triste la solitude, c'est un véritable fléau en france, y'a qu'à voir le nombre d'émissions à ce sujet... je me demande à chaque fois pour quelle raison rester dans le virtuel  
@ Darkpedro : pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire dans des clubs réels et y rencontrer des gens réels??


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> personne pour me donner son pseudo AIM



Si, plein de monde: http://www.ichatters.com/


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

sundance a dit:


> je me demande à chaque fois pour quelle raison rester dans le virtuel


il y a plein de raisons
web espace d'interaction.. mi réelle- mi.virtuelle
ce qui pour certains a des avantages
-distance
-jeu ( personnalité virtuelle plus ou moins vraie , plus ou moins fictive , chacun fait ce qu'il veut à ce sujet)



> @ Darkpedro : pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire dans des clubs réels et y rencontrer des gens réels??


Quand c'est possible 
D'ailleurs un atout du web: le web est aussi accessible à des gens isolés , physiquemet, géographiquement,  ou socialement
ou
quand c'est souhaité ( ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas de tous)

il y a déjà pas mal de sujets  sites, articles , livres, rapports  qui détaillent tout ca
c'est très étudié par les sociologues ou les...entreprises


----------



## claudde (21 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si, plein de monde: http://www.ichatters.com/


???? pourquoi ne citer que çà????? parce que mac???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2008)

sundance a dit:


> @ Darkpedro : pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire dans des clubs réels et y rencontrer des gens réels??



N'importe quoi! Il n'y a que des thons et des cageots névrosés... Comme ici, quoi...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> N'importe quoi! Il n'y a que des thons et des cageots névrosés... Comme ici, quoi...


avantage de la réunion réelle , sauf si on est vraiment idiot , on les voit vite

( sur le tchatt  ou forum aussi mais c'est pas tout à fait  les mêmes codes et les pipeautages sont differents)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2008)

sundance a dit:


> @ Darkpedro : pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire dans des clubs réels et y rencontrer des gens réels??



Quand tu prends ton téléphone, tu te dis aussi que les gens que tu appelles ne sont pas réels, qu'ils sont virtuels? C'est pareil ici. Internet n'a rien de virtuel, c'est un outil comme un autre.

En revanche, on peut y raconter des salades, à en devenir schizo, ça c'est sûr. Mais là, on parle alors de vérités... ou de mensonges. Au final, il y a toujours quelqu'un en chair et en os derrière son clavier.



claudde a dit:


> ???? pourquoi ne citer que çà????? parce que mac???



    Parce qu'iChat...


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quand tu prends ton téléphone, tu te dis aussi que les gens que tu appelles ne sont pas réels, qu'ils sont virtuels? C'est pareil ici. Internet n'a rien de virtuel, c'est un outil comme un autre.
> 
> En revanche, on peut y raconter des salades, à en devenir schizo, ça c'est sûr. Mais là, on parle alors de vérités... ou de mensonges. Au final, il y a toujours quelqu'un en chair et en os derrière son clavier.
> 
> ...


Tu....tu veux dire que Mackie existerait en vrai et tout ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu....tu veux dire que Mackie existerait en vrai et tout ?  :affraid: :affraid:



Bah, écoute, c'était bien du vrai vomi non?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, écoute, c'était bien du vrai vomi non?



Ah voui... J'avais failli oublier ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> En revanche, on peut y raconter des salades, à en devenir schizo, ça c'est sûr. Mais là, on parle alors de vérités... ou de mensonges. Au final, il y a toujours quelqu'un en chair et en os derrière son clavier.


Entre autres, on peut faire croire qu'on est un canard alors qu'on est un être humain tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal (enfin, tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par normal  ) et que tout le monde sait que les canards ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur.


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2008)

Et niveau soupière ? Tu en parles pas de la soupière ?


----------



## claudde (21 Juillet 2008)

quand je penses au départ du post. Et à son évolution
toujours les mêmes piliers de bars, qui racontent les mêmes conneries


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et niveau soupière ? Tu en parles pas de la soupière ?


Normal. Elle est totalement virtuelle.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Entre autres, on peut faire croire qu'on est un canard alors qu'on est un être humain tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal (enfin, tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par normal  ) et que tout le monde sait que les canards ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur.



Tu veux dire que tu n'es pas un _vrai _canard ? :hein::rose:

D'un coup, je suis gagné par le doute : le virtuel ne serait donc pas vrai ? 

On me cache tout, on ne me dit rien :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu n'es pas un _vrai _canard ? :hein::rose:


Et non. Un mythe s'effondre.


----------



## flotow (21 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et non. Un mythe s'effondre.


vaut mieux, sinon le chat aurait deja mangé le canard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> *Maintenant c'est bon, je me suis bien fait shooter vous ne trouvez pas? On peut s'arrêter là?*


 
Oh merde.
J'ai encore loupé le feu d'artifice du quatorze juillet !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> personne pour me donner son pseudo AIM


roland.nef@aim.com


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> quand je penses au départ du post. Et à son évolution&#8230;
> toujours les mêmes piliers de bars, qui racontent les mêmes conneries&#8230;



Alors vois-tu, mon p'tit bonhomme, j'te f'rais dire que comme observateur, t'es sur de pas être retenu à la finale du concours international de l'observation des forums de chez Harris Interactive, ceux qui font les enquêtes à 7 000 &#8364; que jamais tu les vois, pas ceux qui font du pain de mie, hein !

Parce que d'abord on dit pas "départ du post", mais "départ du fil". D'abord.

En suisse, les piliers de bar, ça va, ça vient, ça change de main. C'est pas QUE les mêmes qui racontaient des conneries avant, y'en a d'autres.
Ça se renouvèle, y compris au niveau de la connerie.
C'est comme une pépinière, tu vois ? Un incubateur.

Enfin, last but not liste, j'te prierais de bien vouloir faire l'effort de considérer qu'à partir d'une question existentielle égotiste et triviale, on a pu poursuivre de bon aloi sur des notions fondamentales que certainement l'auteur de la question de quoi on cause depuis le début n'avait même pas imaginé que ça pourrait lui éclairer le cerveau, toutes ces bonnes disgressions même pas grasses.

Donc faudrait voit à être charitable avec ceux qui font la charité.
Non mais.
:style:



(et moi aussi que j'ten mets, des lunettes, mais des qui faut aller chercher tout au fond du bouzin. T'vois le style ?!  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Vous venez d'assister au miaulement d'un écrieur.
Le feule.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

Je vais rien écrire sinon on va dire que j'écris des cochoncetés.




Ce que j'adore faire.




Ainsi que d'aucuns ou d'aucunes le savent.





La vie est si courte.




Et le bonheur si simple.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Et l'aut', y fait son modeste.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

Fille de ta mère, t'as de la chance que je puisse pas te donner un coup de boule, tu m'aurais entendu feuler.
:love:


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ()
> 
> Et le bonheur si simple.



comme un coup de fil*.








*C'est justement la demande de l'auteur du thread


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et non. Un mythe s'effondre.



Autrement dit : le croupion lui en tombe au fond de la soupière. 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais rien écrire sinon on va dire que j'écris des cochoncetés.



Bilingue : tu parles cochon et félin. Comme le feulement est tout un art et que dans l'art...


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> comme un coup de fil*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai beau pas être modeste, j'suis un peu _nul par ailleurs_. Je connais pas cette version. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bilingue : tu parles cochon et félin. Comme le feulement est tout un art et que dans l'art...



Ah les feulements cochons au clair de lune... les langues rapeuses au fond des culs profonds


Non, j'arrête, sinon on va dire que j'écris des cochoncetés.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai beau pas être modeste, j'suis un peu _nul par ailleurs_. Je connais pas cette version.
> ()




Et celle-ci :

donévocontichate


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2008)

ce qui est intéressant c'est de choisir un thread, d'en lire les 5 premiers posts puis les 5 derniers. C'est toujours les mêmes gus


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Juillet 2008)




----------



## sundance (22 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quand tu prends ton téléphone, tu te dis aussi que les gens que tu appelles ne sont pas réels, qu'ils sont virtuels? C'est pareil ici. Internet n'a rien de virtuel, c'est un outil comme un autre.
> ok mais c'est rare de tél aux inconnus à part dans le boulot mais dans ce cas il n'y a pas de recherche d'amis ou d'âme soeur
> 
> En revanche, on peut y raconter des salades, à en devenir schizo, ça c'est sûr. Mais là, on parle alors de vérités... ou de mensonges. Au final, il y a toujours quelqu'un en chair et en os derrière son clavier.


dans la vraie life aussi on peut jouer un personnage, on élimine déjà trois détails qui peuvent être rédhibitoire, le physique, la voix et l'odeur



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> N'importe quoi! Il n'y a que des thons et des cageots névrosés... Comme ici, quoi...


le thon c'est bon et les cageots  bin c'est ballot


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

claudde a dit:


> quand je penses au départ du post. Et à son évolution&#8230;
> toujours les mêmes piliers de bars, qui racontent les mêmes conneries&#8230;



En même temps, le post de base, c'était un peu le bâton pour se faire battre, non ? 
Je n'ai rien contre le créateur de ce thread (quoi que...)  mais, soyons honnête, on est au Bar, il fallait un peu si attendre...  Je dis que c'est un appel au lynchage...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Quand le bar atteint ce niveau là, le bar baisse


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Quand le bar atteint ce niveau là, le bar baisse


rien d'étonnant , le bar est toujours à bas niveau
( et en géneral dans l'eau, comme les thons et sardines )


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...et en géneral dans l'eau, comme les_ thons et sardines _


Ah non... Moi, je suis une sirène, mi thon - mi-poisson...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Quand le bar atteint ce niveau là, le bar baisse




C'est un bar non, donc plus de sujets= plus de consommation= plus de recttes


----------



## touba (27 Juillet 2008)

super !


----------

